# Fog Chiller Help



## phqths (Oct 9, 2008)

Does ANYONE have a PDF diagram or step by step insturction, pictures of how to build the Vorex Pro Fog chiller?

I have seen many types on youtube, but I have not figured out how it really works and the best way to do it. 

Thanks


----------



## phqths (Oct 9, 2008)

Excuse me I mean the VORTEX PRO Fog Chiller system. I left the T out. Sorry.

Thanks


----------



## SilverScream (Jul 30, 2008)

I have an idea of how it would work and an improvement it wouldn't be exactly like vortex but would work as well (don't quote me) I was talking to an engineer about it and he reassured it would work (it uses basic scientific principles to chill the fog) 

Want the plans PM me


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=3577&highlight=vortex


----------

